# Pantry door repair



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a gash in my pantry door from the oven door being opened. If the pantry door is open the oven door can gash it when opened. I was thinking a light sand paper and paint. I'm not trying to fill the gash just make it less visible. If so, what grit sandpaper should I use? Thanks


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

should be fine w/ 120 or something more abrasive like 100.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I would probably go with something higher like 220 or so or else you might accidentally end up sanding away the wood grain already on the door.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Start with a medium grit, around 120, and then finish with a finer grit-- around 220 or so. If you find the gash it too deep to cover, "rock hard" water putty will be your solution.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you sand it down smooth you're going to take off a lot of the grain pattern too. I would use a scraper and take off the high spots and then use drywall compound to fill in the low spots. Just a teeny amount to fill whats left of the scratch. Then lightly sand to feather the edges and paint to match.


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

I had a door like this that would get hit if it was left open as well. So I replaced 2 hinges with spring loaded hinges.

After you fix it get a set of these:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Global-Door-Controls-3-5-in-x-3-5-in-Satin-Nickel-Steel-Spring-Hinge-with-5-8-in-Radius-Set-of-2-CPS35355-8US15M/205309485


----------

